# Rumor Mill: Apple Attempting to Make a Console?



## Kangamutt (Jul 19, 2009)

It's speculated that Apple is going to try and make a gaming console of their own, the unofficially nicknamed iBox.

Thoughts? Opinions? Can they overcome the shadow of the flop when they worked with BanDai to create the Pippin?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

SPOILER: It'll be white with pretty lights and be utterly shit but people will buy it in droves anyway


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> SPOILER: It'll be white with pretty lights and be utterly shit but people will buy it in droves anyway


 
Nintendo already has that market wrapped up.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Nintendo already has that market wrapped up.



sorry, you have no idea :3

of course, it's Nintendo's fault that all the kids and fanboys are buying the stuff, uh-huh

but lets not go offtopic


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow this is going crazy now. Console wars are already overrated. Now we are going to get ANOTHER console to have to purchase and debate over youtube about "Which is better and which is shit"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2009)

I couldn't see it going very far, or selling even half as many as the Ps3.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 19, 2009)

If Apple does make their own console, it'll be exactly like the 360, methinks. And if not a home console, it'd be a portable console- but seriously, why make a portable console when you already have the iPhone and iPod Touch?


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 19, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> sorry, you have no idea :3
> 
> of course, it's Nintendo's fault that all the kids and fanboys are buying the stuff, uh-huh



Aaaaaactually... it is, if you really think about it.

Nintendo created a machine that is literally full of endless potential.  Seriously, you look at their top-tier games like *Mario Galaxy*, *Metroid Prime 3*, and *Smash Bros. Brawl*, you know they're completely capable of delivering exactly what gamers want.

However, NINTENDO allowed their console to become the trend-setter for the "hip" new ADD-filled generation.  People who only want to play cute little minigames became the sole core of their audience... and instead of creating a balance between them and the true fans, they catered to the casual folks tenfold since all they could see were dollar signs.

Look, I understand that they're a business.  But Nintendo used to be something for gamers... true gamers.  From the 8-bit NES days all the way through the Cube, fans were proud to stand at Nintendo's side and defend them with everything they had.  Even the N64's horrid hardware setup managed to chug out some of the best games we've ever experienced.  Nintendo made dangerously risky decisions, but managed to crank out a few sparkling gems whenever they dug too deep.

The Wii?  All Iwata cares about is all the non-gamers he can lure in.  He doesn't give a flying fuck about the folks who took hits for Nintendo whenever they were struck down by Sony and Microsoft's competition.

Apple jumping in the market... I just picture another Wii-wannabe.  Another "casual gamer" machine marketed to little kids, teenagers with ADD who only speak "tweets" and "facebook", and old people.

I fucking hate the casual market trend.... and I hate Nintendo for creating a monster out of it.  It IS Nintendo's fault, whether you like it or not.  The idiots who keep buying the garbage minigames are equally to blame, since they never EVER learn.  Nintendo's just not competitive anymore.

*sigh*...  Why did I let myself do this?  My apologies for the off-topic response.  ~_~


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

iBox


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone once hypothesized that Sega and Atari would come back, or something.

That would be much more interesting than the iBox.

Also, in before X-play gag.

Edit: Too late


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 19, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> iBox



Those were awesome ads.  XD

Seriously though, I think Apple's foray into the market is irritating.  We don't need four home consoles waving their dicks around, all playing the same games, with only a small handful of exclusive titles to separate them by.

It's bad enough when I see the latest action game listed with a gajillion console logos below it.  I don't want to see Apple jumping on that bandwagon... I really don't.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

I really don't consider Nintendo a competitor for the 360 or the Ps3. Since both consoles both have casual and hardcore games.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah. I think there's too many consoles out to have a 4th jump in as well. I think the market is already a bit overstimulated as is.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 19, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> (casual game rant cut for the sake of space and massive TL;DRage)



Personally, I didn't find your post going off the rails, seeing as you brought it back full circle.

But allow me to take a small stand for the casuals:

Casual gaming is almost a sorts of "gateway drug" to a bigger world of gaming. Back in the day when controllers were only A, B, Up, Down, Left, Right, any game was a snap to remember. Nowadays, there's far more buttons and commands to remember. Most controllers (in the case for the Wii, their classic controller attachment would fall under this setup) sport the standard D-pad, two control sticks, four command buttons, and two shoulder buttons, with slight variations from system to system, such as the black/white on the xbox or an extra pair of shoulder buttons on playstation. For youngsters and people new to gaming, these setups can prove somewhat intimidating, and with the advent of simplified games, it proves easy to learn, until their good friends show them there's a bigger world outside silly little minigames.

BUT I DIGRESS; BACK TO APPLE'S ATTEMPT AT THE CONSOLE MARKET:
Aside from what it will look like (I'm assuming it'll be brushed aluminum with a dinky little light-up white apple on top), the introduction of a new console would upset the current console market. If a new challenger approaches (bad SSB pun), it will force the big 3 to change their game plan. They might have to find new reasons to get 3rd party developers to make a game for their console; they might have to lower their prices to garner more sales ($50 for a new game!?).

HOWEVER, there could be a problem here:
The advent of digital distribution straight to the console has lengthened the console cycle. It's currently speculated that the current cycle is not even halfway through. With a new contender stepping into the ring, it may prompt manufacturers to cut the cycle short, in order to make a new machine to compete with the new guy.

The iBox could either make console gaming more affordable by making Nintendo, Microsoft, and Sony lower prices, or make it unaffordable by shortening the console cycle prompting people to buy new consoles more often, and leaving the PC to fill in the gap.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooh. I like the sound of making everything cheaper.  But I agree, the whole "new machine" thing isn't a good idea. My suggestion? Name it iPlay and come out with games with suggestive titles like "With Myself" and "Leather Games". It could open the gaming world to a few new types of audiences, whether they're satisfied or not. I mean, what HASN'T Apple done?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 19, 2009)

Utsukushii said:


> I mean, what HASN'T Apple done?



Not make a game centering around Watersports like Wee Fit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 19, 2009)

I suppose Apple could start releasing classic style games for their platforms over iTunes.  They'd just need to release a Blue Tooth controller and it'd work on Apple TV and stuff like that.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I suppose Apple could start releasing classic style games for their platforms over iTunes.  They'd just need to release a Blue Tooth controller and it'd work on Apple TV and stuff like that.


Don't forget! You also need the iFusebox that only works with iFuses. It's power is limited to fossil fuels. You need to connect it to the iGenerator and buy some of their patented iGas, only to find out it runs on certified-only iCoal. Oh wait, not _yet_.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds interesting but I wouldn't get it. It'll be hard for apple to capture gamers from the already existing counsels. If they actually go through with this I'd love to see what games/characters they'd use as there top marketing scheme. Whatever they come up with I'm sure it wont match Snake, Mario, or The Chief.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you think Apple (or any other company) gives a shit about things like gamers having too many consoles to choose from? If it turns a big enough profit, they're going to do it. End of story.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2009)

Already did it. They don't give a shit about gaming since if I recall.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 19, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Look, I understand that they're a business.  But Nintendo used to be something for gamers... true gamers.



first, if "true gamers" would stop putting this box around themselves that consists of themselves on the inside and everyone else on the outside, maybe the industry would be a little better off.  this ridiculous taxonomy is annoying and it serves no purpose but to divide.  just because you give a fuck about pixel shaders doesn't mean joe schmoe down the street with three kids and a yard does, or has to.

second, if your favorite game series is no longer worth the disc it's pressed on, if this gets you that steamed, make one that's better instead of spending your time waiting for a train that will never come.  that's how the industry expands and adapts to different tastes.  that's how it grows.  not by people sitting around waiting for one of the big three to cater to them individually.  it's not in their interest.


----------



## Tarri (Jul 19, 2009)

It will probably be terrible if made.............It will probably be just like a mac and will be able to fit in one of those lil envolopes. Thats all i have to say


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 20, 2009)

Vintage said:


> first, if "true gamers" would stop putting this box around themselves that consists of themselves on the inside and everyone else on the outside, maybe the industry would be a little better off.  this ridiculous taxonomy is annoying and it serves no purpose but to divide.  just because you give a fuck about pixel shaders doesn't mean joe schmoe down the street with three kids and a yard does, or has to.
> 
> second, if your favorite game series is no longer worth the disc it's pressed on, if this gets you that steamed, make one that's better instead of spending your time waiting for a train that will never come.  that's how the industry expands and adapts to different tastes.  that's how it grows.  not by people sitting around waiting for one of the big three to cater to them individually.  it's not in their interest.




Finally someone speaks up...yes the industry grows. Yes they expand it all. Most importantly...THIS IS A BUSINESS. Do you think that a huge budget game that appeals to fans and fans only will be worthwhile unless there are enough to pay for it? No. 


I still remember when you could play games for the sole purpose of having *fun*. Nowadays I swear it's all about having fun "The right way" and playing "The right stuff", otherwise you are an idiot.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 20, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> The Wii? All Iwata cares about is all the non-gamers he can lure in. He doesn't give a flying fuck about the folks who took hits for Nintendo whenever they were struck down by Sony and Microsoft's competition.


 
You know that Nintendo isn't Jesus right?  Video game consoles are just toys, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Spoiler



iBox has no gaems


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I suppose Apple could start releasing classic style games for their platforms over iTunes.  They'd just need to release a Blue Tooth controller and it'd work on Apple TV and stuff like that.


The Apple TV doesn't have bluetooth; though they could use IR :3 the GeForce 7300 and 1Ghz Pentium M would place it pretty much in the same realm of power as the original Xbox though, no?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> The Apple TV doesn't have bluetooth; though they could use IR :3 the GeForce 7300 and 1Ghz Pentium M would place it pretty much in the same realm of power as the original Xbox though, no?


 
Really?  I thought the AppleTV remote was blutooth.  I dunno, havn't IR game controllers been tried in the past with ill success?


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Really?  I thought the AppleTV remote was blutooth.  I dunno, havn't IR game controllers been tried in the past with ill success?


No, it's IR. Like all Apple remotes. That's why they have such interoperability :3 Yes, IR wireless controllers don't work so well due to a need for LoS to work ~ but having said that; the official Microsoft MCE Keyboard is IR and it works quite well; so it may work out. Or perhaps you could put a bluetooth dongle in the USB port?


----------



## Bacu (Jul 20, 2009)

Utsukushii said:


> Don't forget! You also need the iFusebox that only works with iFuses. It's power is limited to fossil fuels. You need to connect it to the iGenerator and buy some of their patented iGas, only to find out it runs on certified-only iCoal. Oh wait, not _yet_.


I would think that since Apple appeals to the uppity Hollywood liberal types, it's run on iSolar or something of the like.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Nintendo already has that market wrapped up.



Aren't you cute.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 20, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Idiotic self-serving rant filled with stupid



No. Just no.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still remember when you could play games for the sole purpose of having *fun*. Nowadays I swear it's all about having fun "The right way" and playing "The right stuff", otherwise you are an idiot.



Fun? Games are... fun? Wow I haven't heard that in a LONG time. Now people just come up with all this bullshit that detracts from FUN. Especially realism which if taken to far makes the game boring as hell at times and lowers the replayability (Far Cry 2, while being an alright game is a victim to this). 

Sometimes I adore games like TF2 for one simple reason. They decided not to make it a shitty tactical shooter like they planned, and instead decided on a cartoony looney toons style shooter which was done very well. It did not look like a rip off of Counter Strike or all those identical Vietnam or WW2 shooters, it actually looked FUN.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 20, 2009)

i just don't understand why apple hasn't partnered up with nintendo yet. the wii and DSi look like something apple would make and plus they both use aac format audio.


----------



## Estidel (Jul 20, 2009)

Just gonna leave this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Just gonna leave this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin


You're just going to be so late to mention Pippin it'll be totally irrelevant. Better luck next time!


----------



## Carenath (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, I will only say this once.
This thread, is about Apple's rumoured game console, not about games and how fun/entertaining they are. Keep the thread on topic, please.

inb4 mods-are-fags


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Okay, I will only say this once.
> This thread, is about Apple's rumoured game console, not about games or how fun/entertaining they are. Keep the thread on topic, please.
> 
> inb4 mods-are-fags


What the fuck is wrong with you? Just because a thread spawns a discussion that doesn't marry up to the original intent doesn't make the discussion any less important.
lrn2urjob


----------



## emoral (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you guys aren't as serious as you sound in the text... 

Anyway on topic, LOL that pippin thing looks ridiclous and no doubt apple will fail but it's the thought that counts is it not?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Just gonna leave this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin



Already mentioned it in my OP.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Just gonna leave this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin



lol Bandai. That is all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol @ wii bash.

It's not like the ps3 is any better. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 20, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Fun? Games are... fun? Wow I haven't heard that in a LONG time. Now people just come up with all this bullshit that detracts from FUN. Especially realism which if taken to far makes the game boring as hell at times and lowers the replayability (Far Cry 2, while being an alright game is a victim to this).
> 
> Sometimes I adore games like TF2 for one simple reason. They decided not to make it a shitty tactical shooter like they planned, and instead decided on a cartoony looney toons style shooter which was done very well. It did not look like a rip off of Counter Strike or all those identical Vietnam or WW2 shooters, it actually looked FUN.



Yes, they're fun. And most importantly....there are people who like to have fun different ways than just what elistists insist.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

And people wonder why I game almost exclusively on the PC. Humph.

Anywho, I can't imagine Apple getting into the gaming industry. Have you not noticed that there is _STILL_ no such thing as an Apple gamer?

Sad.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

i dont think it will be too long until apple give it a go.

if they did do one, it would be an extortionate price, look very simplistic and be no where near as good as 360 or ps3

I like the style of apple, but will never buy any of their products. mainly due to the extortionate price they put on something that is half as good as something else half the price.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> i dont think it will be too long until apple give it a go.
> 
> if they did do one, it would be an extortionate price, look very simplistic and be no where near as good as 360 or ps3
> 
> I like the style of apple, but will never buy any of their products. mainly due to the extortionate price they put on something that is half as good as something else half the price.



The only reason why Apple computers are expensive, is because they prioritize their hardware. Though with their reputation of high prices, I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more than the baseline PS3.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The only reason why Apple computers are expensive, is because they prioritize their hardware. Though with their reputation of high prices, I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more than the baseline PS3.



i just dont understand how people offer to pay for a pc that has half the spec of a pc much cheaper :S

i have a pretty top-of-the-line Dell PC, as i do lots of CAD design on it. It cost me Â£850. Apple dont even do a model with anywhere near the specs of this PC, and their best model is over Â£1800!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> i just dont understand how people offer to pay for a pc that has half the spec of a pc much cheaper :S
> 
> i have a pretty top-of-the-line Dell PC, as i do lots of CAD design on it. It cost me Â£850. Apple dont even do a model with anywhere near the specs of this PC, and their best model is over Â£1800!



Like I said, prioritized hardware, and strict licensing of their software/OS.
They control what hardware they use, and what computers their OS can run on (Which is only on an Apple computer), which means they have a well-knit sphere of control, and can hike the prices up as much as they want. With the common appearance of the Windows OS, people get tired of it and want something new. Enter the Unix, which runs a different Basic Input/Output System, which the Macintosh OS is based off of. However, other Unix systems aren't preinstalled on computers, and require a good knowledge of programming to install and fine-tune. This is where Apple falls in; with people lacking knowledge to programme and alternative, BUT seeking an alternative, Apple is the way to go.
TL;DR-Apple has the alternative OS market by the balls.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Like I said, prioritized hardware, and strict licensing of their software/OS.
> They control what hardware they use, and what computers their OS can run on (Which is only on an Apple computer), which means they have a well-knit sphere of control, and can hike the prices up as much as they want. With the common appearance of the Windows OS, people get tired of it and want something new. Enter the Unix, which runs a different Basic Input/Output System, which the Macintosh OS is based off of. However, other Unix systems aren't preinstalled on computers, and require a good knowledge of programming to install and fine-tune. This is where Apple falls in; with people lacking knowledge to programme and alternative, BUT seeking an alternative, Apple is the way to go.
> TL;DR-Apple has the alternative OS market by the balls.



oh i see  a few points i never thought of there!

but when it comes to gaming. playstation and microsoft have it by the balls. 2 very good consoles fighting it out. i just dont think apple could stand a chance in the wars unless they bring out something extremely good and of reasonable price.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't see this being a good move for Apple. Nor do I believe it would be good for the Gaming Industry (unless they offered something truly new, but I don't really see that happening >_>).

^These are just gut feelings, I have no reasons :/


----------



## Kajet (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, seriously every console generation NEEDS a retarded step child, it's tradition.

Think about it, Atari Lynx/Jaguar, Sega 32x/Dreamcast, Ngage, TurboGrafx 16, NEO-GEO, 3D0, CD-i, Virtual boy... 

Every system needs one other to point and laugh at.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes; we already have one this generation; the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 20, 2009)

This.
Would.
FAIL.


I love Apple's hardware, and OSX is rather nice software. I know that they are FULLY capable of very High performance things, in small packages (See Mac Mini, or hell, even the Macbook Air). They can make one, no problem.

But would it Succeed? Wii and 360 has the US and European markets, and PS3 and Wii owns Asia and a lot of other places. Where would Apple even fit in?

Seriously, the only way they could get in is the with the Portable Market. It's what there known for. Take an iPod touch, and give it a PSP GO feel, meaning Digital, and actual Hardware buttons, it could work. Some would buy it.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 20, 2009)

I see no reason why the iBox couldn't make in in the modern gaming market. Just look at MS and the xbox. I mean, Sony and Nintendo had decades of market saturation and experience over them, but with a few popular games they were able to get a strong foothold in the gaming market and now are as recognized as the other two. The same can happen with apple, they just need to release good games. 

Now Nintendo, Nintendo did the smart financial thing by switching to a more "casual" audience, but I can still hate them for it. It was profitable, and this mindset is leaking into Microsoft and no doubt Sony will follow, but I don't pay too much attention to them so idk.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 20, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Okay, seriously every console generation NEEDS a retarded step child, it's tradition.
> 
> Think about it, Atari Lynx/Jaguar, Sega 32x/Dreamcast, Ngage, TurboGrafx 16, NEO-GEO, 3D0, CD-i, Virtual boy...
> 
> Every system needs one other to point and laugh at.


 
What's wrong with the Sega Dreamcast? It had no major faults other than being blown out of the water by the PlayStation 2 and it's DVD player. But the Dreamcast itself didn't demonsrate any signifigant flaws. It certianly had quality games, many of which were later ported to other systems after after it went bust. The hardware wasn't notably failure prone. It didn't make it in the market but ht's hardly a 'retarded step child'.  Hell, the Dreamcast remains in production to this date in short runs and can still be bought new off of Sega's online sales site.  The Sega NAOMI, the arcade variant of the Dreamcast was in much longer production for arcades and even a sequel, NAOMI 2 was released with dual graphics chips and more memory for arcades.  After that the a NAOMI variant was rolled out by Sammy, the Atomiswave.  The NAOMI based Atomiswave replaced the NeoGeoMVS that Sammy.  It's the native system of some popular games such as Guilty Gear X, King Of Fighters XI, Metal Slug 6 and others.

Similarly with the Neo-Geo. It wasn't cheap but it wasn't meant to be. It was powerful as hell arcade hardware. I mean not just the same brand but the exact same hardware that was powering killer game series on the NeoGeo MVS cabinates. The Neo-Geo as a console was a secondary considderation anyway.  Have you ever seen the NeoGeo in action?  That mother fucker was 2D sprite rape machine.  The things that hardware could do with sprites was not only glorious but blew any other contempary console away.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

i seriously hope this is just a rumor


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> What's wrong with the Sega Dreamcast? It had no major faults other than being blown out of the water by the PlayStation 2 and it's DVD player.



Dont forget the dreamcast Brought internet with it too being the first console to have a web browser, and a fully functional keyboard for it. Also the dreamcast can read basic cd-r's 

On Topic- If apple does release a console i would laugh...laugh all the way to the nearest best buy to see it in action....then laugh at the price...and laugh at the fact that apple did it.

but seriously Apple + Console = fail end of story considering the Mac barely has any good games, i doubt w.e they call it will have very little games


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

It's funny how you guys all dismiss the notion; when *everything* Apple has dipped it's toes into has come out gold. They brought MP3 players to the mainstream; they revolutionized the smart phone industry and toppled it to claim the crown literally overnight, etc. IF they did a console, under current management? It would take the #1 position.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> when *everything* Apple has dipped it's toes into has come out gold.



Yeah, you're right. That's why more people own Macs than PCs. And people develop games for Macs and not PCs or consoles.

oh wait


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yeah, you're right. That's why more people own Macs than PCs. And people develop games for Macs and not PCs or consoles.
> 
> oh wait




Really? So that's why Windows market share has been on the decline for the past few years and Mac market share (and share prices) have been on the up and up? And why EA Games has announced that their entire 2010 EA Sports Line will be Mac+PC? Shiiiit, burn, mofo.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Really? So that's why Windows market share has been on the decline for the past few years and Mac market share (and share prices) have been on the up and up? And why EA Games has announced that their entire 2010 EA Sports Line will be Mac+PC? Shiiiit, burn, mofo.



You sure do talk a lot about stuff without proof.

Shiiiiit, bad troll, mofo.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You sure do talk a lot about stuff without proof.
> 
> Shiiiiit, bad troll, mofo.


In 2004 Windows Market share was 96.36%, with Mac Market Share being 3.25%. Flash to 2008 and the numbers are 90.73% and 8.03% respectively. Now given that buying a Mac is a hardware commitment and not just a software purchase thats incredibly impressive.

Don't believe? 
http://techspotlight.today.com/2009/01/02/2008-pc-vs-mac-market-share-roundup/
BURN. Motherfucker. BURN.
Yeah, that's right. Go masturbate over some dogs or something.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You sure do talk a lot about stuff without proof.
> 
> Shiiiiit, bad troll, mofo.



Actually, http://www.ea.com/platform/mac-games


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> In 2004 Windows Market share was 96.36%, with Mac Market Share being 3.25%. Flash to 2008 and the numbers are 90.73% and 8.03% respectively. Now given that buying a Mac is a hardware commitment and not just a software purchase thats incredibly impressive.
> 
> Don't believe?
> http://techspotlight.today.com/2009/01/02/2008-pc-vs-mac-market-share-roundup/
> ...



You're an idiot. Windows is still 90% of the market. Mac is hardly "made of gold" if they only have eight percent of the market. By your logic, Linux is also on the rise. They went from .29% to .76%. Does that mean they're made of gold? They're on the rise. They're almost a whole percent now! Wow, they're _REALLY_ kicking Microsoft's ass!

Your point is horrible, just like your trolling. "BURN BURN LMAO 2cat XDD SO RANDUM"



> Actually, http://www.ea.com/platform/mac-games



Those are for both Mac and PC. I said "Mac and not PC or consoles". I'm not stupid, I know people make cross-platform games.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You're an idiot. Windows is still 90% of the market. Mac is hardly "made of gold" if they only have eight percent of the market. By your logic, Linux is also on the rise. They went from .29% to .76%. Does that mean they're made of gold? They're on the rise. They're almost a whole percent now! Wow, they're _REALLY_ kicking Microsoft's ass!
> 
> Your point is horrible, just like your trolling. "BURN BURN LMAO 2cat XDD SO RANDUM"


When you compare the growth of Linux to the growth of Mac; the difference is staggering. To topple a monopoly takes time; and Apple are already at a disadvantage in that they sell a complete product and not just software. Linux is a software only product and is *FREE* and it couldn't manage the sort of growth that Apple has with the Mac brand. Explain that? Fuck your strawman counters are just pathetic.
Oh, and so no leaf is unturned check out
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=AAPL&b=7&a=08&c=1984&e=21&d=06&f=2009&g=m
July 2004: 16.17
July 2009: 152.91
WOW! 10x growth in share prices. That doesn't mean anything at ALL, right?

Watch yourself. I've already had you infracted once; don't push me.
Actually fuck it, you've had enough chances;
Hey, staff? Can we ban this motherfucker already? He's dragging down the already low-IQ average of the furry community.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy, your stats only go to 2008.
Jan-Jun 2009 OS market shares:
http://www.statowl.com/operating_system_market_share.php


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> WOW! 10x growth in share prices. That doesn't mean anything at ALL, right?



No, it doesn't. You are barking up the wrong tree to make yourself look right.

You said: Everything Mac makes is "made of gold" and is number one.

I said: Their OS and computers aren't. You proved this yourself by showing 90% of computers are PC/Windows and less than 10% are Mac.

You lose. Good day sir. Their stocks have fuck all to do with that.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Sassy, your stats only go to 2008.
> Jan-Jun 2009 OS market shares:
> http://www.statowl.com/operating_system_market_share.php


Thanks for the completion; you get a heart â™¥


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, it doesn't. You are barking up the wrong tree to make yourself look right.
> 
> You said: Everything Mac makes is "made of gold" and is number one.
> 
> ...


I never said #1. I said "everything they touch turns to gold". Taking away more market share from Windows than ANY other competitor has EVER done before qualifies. Now go and eat alot until you split into two of you without sex; asexual.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Taking away more market share from Windows than ANY other competitor has EVER done before qualifies.



Why does it qualify? Because then you're right? If we switched sides of the arguement, I bet you wouldn't say that.

You are wrong. 8% of a market is not "gold". Have a good day.



> Now go and eat alot until you split into two of you without sex; asexual.



lmao so randum XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Why does it qualify? Because then you're right? If we switched sides of the arguement, I bet you wouldn't say that.
> 
> You are wrong. 8% of a market is not "gold". Have a good day.
> 
> ...


Given nobody else makes a hardware and software integrated product like Apple do (as Microsoft don't manufacture computers); it's easy to say that Apple are #1 in that field.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Given nobody else makes a hardware and software integrated product like Apple do (as Microsoft don't manufacture computers); it's easy to say that Apple are #1 in that field.



Okay? That's nice. Has nothing to do with what you said about everything being "golden". Doesn't matter how great you think they do, eight percent isn't golden.

Shh, now.

Also:



> Microsoft don't manufacture



laughingelfman.jpg


----------



## Carenath (Jul 20, 2009)

Insulting other members, really not cool.

Closed...


----------

